

The iPad Mini Will Mean The Death of eInk - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/the-ipad-mini-will-mean-the-death-of-eink/

======
SlipperySlope
Mike, you are wrong because your argument includes a false implied premise.
Let's agree that you are not a high volume reader and that most people are not
high volume readers.

But lets debate whether the smaller number of high volume readers will abandon
the Kindle eInk tablet for a back-lit multi-use tablet.

My household has a Kindle, and also has the Kindle application installed on a
laptop, desktop, iPhone and Android phone. I am a high volume reader and
prefer the 6-inch Kindle eInk model over any of these alternative platforms
because of the physical comfort of holding the device, and ease of reading
eInk. The device is lighter because the eInk uses much less power than an LCD
or other backlit display. The Kindle is purpose built for reading having
convenient click buttons for page turning that are part of the frame - better
than tapping. The iPad mini will not be a purpose built ebook reader and will
be inferior to the Kindle eInk tablet for the purpose of reading books. High
volume readers, who know the important features, will choose the Kindle or
similar eInk reader.

Amazon gives its readers a choice now with the Kindle Fire, which is not eInk,
and the eInk Kindle models. The latter continue to sell well.

